# Sherwin williams paint prices



## user12499

Anyone want to compare prices on specific products?? Let's see how much we are getting gouged for in different markets. 

Akron-Canton Ohio. 

Anyone want to compare??

These are my typical products used.


----------



## WisePainter

$25 for duration int or ext?!?!

gouged?!?

well I fold, cya guys I'm out.


----------



## user12499

25. For both int & ext


----------



## straight_lines

Those are 04 prices. Of course I don't buy much SWP anymore.


----------



## user12499

My prices are current and good to go for 2012.


----------



## wills fresh coat

i'll be right back, i'm gonna need a full beer for this one:whistling2:


----------



## user12499

wills fresh coat said:


> i'll be right back, i'm gonna need a full beer for this one:whistling2:


Lmao... Grab me a beer to buddy!


----------



## Paradigmzz

I'm pretty sure your not getting gouged. Me on the other hand...


----------



## user12499

Some of my local competition gets lower prices....


----------



## Paradigmzz

What's your duration interior and exterior satin pricing?


----------



## user12499

26.50. Buck difference in sheen variation


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Who really cares!


----------



## user12499

ewingpainting.net said:


> Who really cares!


Sarcasm? Or being a ass? Lol 

My point in the thread is to see why and how the "man" sherwin williams thr nulti bullion dollar company, is taking it to us small guys on pricing! To me it's like they are Fixing prices. Similar to the gas prices!


----------



## WisePainter

Millerspropainting said:


> My prices are current and good to go for 2012.


screenshot of receipt or I call bollocks...


----------



## user12499

WisePainter said:


> screenshot of receipt or I call bollocks...


I'll snap a pic n send it
Private MSG your number 

Not to sure how to add a pic here if I even can?
Im on the iPhone app


----------



## WisePainter

Millerspropainting said:


> I'll snap a pic n send it
> Private MSG your number
> 
> Not to sure how to add a pic here if I even can?
> Im on the iPhone app




ah ha, the "snag" in producing proof of outlandish claims on the internet...

my number won't be necessary...we're done here.


----------



## Wood511

Duration at $25? That's my price for a quart. No wait...it's only $22 for a quart for me - I'm on the contractor pricing now.


----------



## user12499

WisePainter said:


> ah ha, the "snag" in producing proof of outlandish claims on the internet...
> 
> my number won't be necessary...we're done here.


Your calling me out but won't let me show you proof ... Why not?

I'll text anyone a pic of the receipts


----------



## user12499

Wood511 said:


> Duration at $25? That's my price for a quart. No wait...it's only $22 for a quart for me - I'm on the contractor pricing now.


I'm on the contractor pricing as well. 
I have a great rep and a inside connect 
That's how I get the pricing.


----------



## wills fresh coat

the crazy thing is he is probably telling the truth,most reps could give two ****s about thier clients,they only care about thier bottom line. i was in a sw in balt and a ho was buying the same paint as i was,my gallon came to 22 and change his two gallons came to $144 and change, i waited for him to leave the store before i made a comment to the manager, i said " you stuck it to him real good" he basicly shruged it off like it happens all the time
im sure they made a good profit on me


----------



## user12499

wills fresh coat said:


> the crazy thing is he is probably telling the truth,most reps could give two ****s about thier clients,they only care about thier bottom line. i was in a sw in balt and a ho was buying the same paint as i was,my gallon came to 22 and change his two gallons came to $144 and change, i waited for him to leave the store before i made a comment to the manager, i said " you stuck it to him real good" he basicly shruged it off like it happens all the time
> im sure they made a good profit on me


Hey thanks for believing me. I'm new to the community here and have no reason to lie. I'm just trying to compare with other contractors. 
We are in this together against them big corporate giants! 
I think it's price fixing!

I have seen customers in Sherwin williams get taken for 100+ for 2 gallons of paint also. Im almost 100% this is normal business for Sherwin williams.


----------



## alertchief

How can I be on price schedule E and have my interior duration matte price at $43.69? Exterior is even higher!

Can you say Aura!


----------



## user12499

I have receipts.


----------



## wills fresh coat

alertchief said:


> How can I be on price schedule E and have my interior duration matte price at $43.69? Exterior is even higher!
> 
> Can you say Aura!


wow sw should give out a jar of vaseline with every two gallons


----------



## jack pauhl

wills fresh coat said:


> wow sw should give out a jar of vaseline with every two gallons


Best thing to do when u get there is hop on the counter and bend over. This guys pricing is valid. Seen lower.


----------



## prototype66

Millerspropainting said:


> I have receipts.


Hey, you wanna rough up my rep for me??? :whistling2: lol


----------



## user12499

prototype66 said:


> Hey, you wanna rough up my rep for me??? :whistling2: lol


I'd be glad to help!


----------



## user12499

jack pauhl said:


> Best thing to do when u get there is hop on the counter and bend over. This guys pricing is valid. Seen lower.


Thanks! Lol.


----------



## user12499

wills fresh coat said:


> wow sw should give out a jar of vaseline with every two gallons


Vaseline will cost 10 bucks extra! Lol


----------



## StripandCaulk

Millerspropainting said:


> Anyone want to compare prices on specific products?? Let's see how much we are getting gouged for in different markets.
> 
> Akron-Canton Ohio.
> 
> Duration home interior or exterior Matte finish. 25.50/gal
> 
> Sher scrub - flat. 10.16/gal
> 
> Super paint flat- int or ext 25.00/gal
> 
> Pro Mar 200 flat int 18.50/gal
> 
> A100 flat ext. 20.00
> 
> Deckscapes or woods capes 22.00/gal
> 
> 
> Anyone want to compare??
> 
> These are my typical products used.


i pay around 60 bucks a gallon for duration exteior..55 interior
Woodscapes-42
super paint 45

I live in the farmington valley, CT

Now im asking myself if im getting rediculously ripped off..or your getting a very nice discount on paint.


----------



## mudbone

Millerspropainting said:


> Sarcasm? Or being a ass? Lol
> 
> My point in the thread is to see why and how the "man" sherwin williams thr nulti bullion dollar company, is taking it to us small guys on pricing! To me it's like they are Fixing prices. Similar to the gas prices!


You"ll get better spread rate on a gallon of gas. also better coverage.


----------



## mudbone

Millerspropainting said:


> Vaseline will cost 10 bucks extra! Lol


slicker finish!


----------



## Pauly the painter

Millerspropainting said:


> Anyone want to compare prices on specific products?? Let's see how much we are getting gouged for in different markets.
> 
> Akron-Canton Ohio.
> 
> Duration home interior or exterior Matte finish. 25.50/gal
> 
> Sher scrub - flat. 10.16/gal
> 
> Super paint flat- int or ext 25.00/gal
> 
> Pro Mar 200 flat int 18.50/gal
> 
> A100 flat ext. 20.00
> 
> Deckscapes or woods capes 22.00/gal
> 
> Anyone want to compare??
> 
> These are my typical products used.


Northeast Pennsylvania 

Duration home, same price

Super paint ext/Int 20$ g

Promar 400 flat 11$ g
Promar 200 flat 15-16$ g

A100 eggshell 16$ g

Deckscapes. 22-24$ range.


I travel the country and every single sherwin williams is blown away when they see what we pay. We buy alot of paint. I actually wish they were lower.


----------



## Pauly the painter

I have receipts, not just talk


----------



## Pauly the painter

Pauly the painter said:


> <img src="http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9301"/>
> 
> I have receipts, not just talk












$16.44gallon A100 flat


----------



## Pauly the painter

WisePainter said:


> ah ha, the "snag" in producing proof of outlandish claims on the internet...
> 
> my number won't be necessary...we're done here.


Haha, I always provide proof. And it wasn't even my claim. If you guys aren't paying these prices you better consult your reps


----------



## Pauly the painter

StripandCaulk said:


> i pay around 60 bucks a gallon for duration exteior..55 interior
> Woodscapes-42
> super paint 45
> 
> I live in the farmington valley, CT
> 
> Now im asking myself if im getting rediculously ripped off..or your getting a very nice discount on paint.


Yea, your getting ripped off


----------



## aaron61

Maybe we should unionize


----------



## Masterpiece

I deal mainly with multihousing nowadays so I primarily use their garbage lol...
Memphis area

All SW products:

PM 400 
$9.xx/gallon
Masterhide (aka, worst paint in the world in every way, or tinted pudding)
$8.xx/gallon

I honestly haven't paid alot of attention to the prices lately so these may or may not reflect the fairly recent price increase...

Superpaint Ext 
$31-33/gallon. Can't remember exactly offhand...
EDIT: I like the Superpaint for residential,etc, the other stuff I listed is the garbage...


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Can anyone say, "Paint price envy"?
I'll be sharing this thread with my local S.W. manager


----------



## WisePainter

Pauly the painter said:


> Haha, I always provide proof. And it wasn't even my claim. If you guys aren't paying these prices you better consult your reps


where's the Duration price?


----------



## 6126

Im callin bull$hit. Or your buying a ton of paint and then Im curious why you would post it? We have other members here at this iste running huge shops who buy serious amounts of paint but dont bother to mention prices and could care less what anyone else pays and have better things to do with their time. Scan a reciept.


----------



## Pauly the painter

WisePainter said:


> where's the Duration price?


I use little of this paint, so I had to call my home store. $35.60 duration interior matte/flat


----------



## Pauly the painter

Masterpiece said:


> I deal mainly with multihousing nowadays so I primarily use their garbage lol...
> Memphis area
> 
> All SW products:
> 
> PM 400
> $9.xx/gallon
> Masterhide (aka, worst paint in the world in every way, or tinted pudding)
> $8.xx/gallon
> 
> I honestly haven't paid alot of attention to the prices lately so these may or may not reflect the fairly recent price increase...
> 
> Superpaint Ext
> $31-33/gallon. Can't remember exactly offhand...
> EDIT: I like the Superpaint for residential,etc, the other stuff I listed is the garbage...


Masterpiece, I'll be honest. I like pm400 and 200 alot. If I'm applying 2 coats regardless, ain't no sense in using top shelf stuff. Unless specifically specified by homeowner. But that's the lowest I'd go. I won't use that pudding stuff you mentioned, ever!!! BTW, My brother lives in Memphis. He's executive chef at the Marriott Memphis downtown.


----------



## Delta Painting

U must be buying a lot of paint....


----------



## Workaholic

Pauly the painter said:


> I use little of this paint, so I had to call my home store. $35.60 duration interior matte/flat


If the guy behind the counter slipped in a coupon code you would be in the same price as the OP.


----------



## WisePainter

Pauly the painter said:


> I use little of this paint, so I had to call my home store. $35.60 duration interior matte/flat


I misunderstood your post.
I figured you were claiming your Duration prices matched his claim of $25.

$35.60 is mine up to 20 gallons, then a decrease of $3 per gallon.


----------



## optimal

Pauly the painter said:


> View attachment 9301
> 
> 
> I have receipts, not just talk


I would like to see the dates on those receipts. 

How is your duration paint 50 cents more then super paint.

I believe the 200 pricing range of 16 to 18

I'll run and get my super pricing from 4 years ago at 17 bucks 

Demograph does help to dictate pricing. I hope a Cleveland based company would hook up it's natives


----------



## Pauly the painter

optimal said:


> I would like to see the dates on those receipts.
> 
> How is your duration paint 50 cents more then super paint.
> 
> I believe the 200 pricing range of 16 to 18
> 
> I'll run and get my super pricing from 4 years ago at 17 bucks
> 
> Demograph does help to dictate pricing. I hope a Cleveland based company would hook up it's natives


1) I said duration was 35.60g
2) I said super paint was 20-21$ range
That would be a 15$ difference. Not 50 cents. I have no idea where your getting the figures. I hardly use duration. To me 36$ is too much per gallon. I'll only ever use it if customer wants it.
3) we buy alot of paint. I do 95% commercial business. You could live right next door to manufacturing plant. If some guy in Waterloo Alabama(which I don't) is buying ten times your amount then he rightfully deserves better pricing. Sherwin Williams isn't gonna be like "ok this guy lives close to us, let's give him really good pricing"... Don't work that way. And dates on reciepts? You think it matters to me if you think I'm lying. That was first receipt I found in my truck. If I got it from my truck it's no older than 1-2 months, as my truck is spotless. If you wanna borrow my acct number just ask. Or come to northeast Pa and I'll go with you to Sw and get you your paint. Just one time though. Rofl lol...


----------



## optimal

Pauly the painter said:


> 1) I said duration was 35.60g
> 2) I said super paint was 20-21$ range
> That would be a 15$ difference. Not 50 cents. I have no idea where your getting the figures. I hardly use duration. To me 36$ is too much per gallon. I'll only ever use it if customer wants it.
> 3) we buy alot of paint. I do 95% commercial business. You could live right next door to manufacturing plant. If some guy in Waterloo Alabama(which I don't) is buying ten times your amount then he rightfully deserves better pricing. Sherwin Williams isn't gonna be like "ok this guy lives close to us, let's give him really good pricing"... Don't work that way. And dates on reciepts? You think it matters to me if you think I'm lying. That was first receipt I found in my truck. If I got it from my truck it's no older than 1-2 months, as my truck is spotless. If you wanna borrow my acct number just ask. Or come to northeast Pa and I'll go with you to Sw and get you your paint. Just one time though. Rofl lol...


Just a thought. Demographic areas def play a role in paint prices. So for one to say haha look at my paint prices is just idiotic. Cali prices are much higher i bet then the east and so on based on demographic area. Shipping cost play a factor every time you order out of state based on freight charges. I'll pass on your offer as it would be waste of my time like this post is.

I was talking about millers duration and super paint. Did you take the time to read how the thread started.


----------



## Pauly the painter

optimal said:


> Just a thought. Demographic areas def play a role in paint prices. So for one to say haha look at my paint prices is just idiotic. Cali prices are much higher i bet then the east and so on based on demographic area. Shipping cost play a factor every time you order out of state based on freight charges. I'll pass on your offer as it would be waste of my time like this post is.
> 
> I was talking about millers duration and super paint. Did you take the time to read how the thread started.


Wasn't that a picture of my receipt? Thanks for declining, I really wasn't offering, to you at least


----------



## Pauly the painter

Gotta love forums like this.


----------



## Workaholic

SW threads are becoming the new behr threads. 

I say let it go.


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> SW threads are becoming the new behr threads.
> 
> I say let it go.


I'll ask you to never put S.W. in the same sentence as BEHR...

evar.


----------



## mudbone

WisePainter said:


> I'll ask you to never put S.W. in the same sentence as BEHR...
> 
> evar.


 YES i can't Behr the thought!


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm really impressed! We FINALLY have some big dog painting companies here to show us how to run a business!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: 

Thank you guys!


----------



## Pauly the painter

NEPS.US said:


> I'm really impressed! We FINALLY have some big dog painting companies here to show us how to run a business!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Thank you guys!


Yea really, Who would of thought what people pay for paint would make people lose their panties? If someone's getting paint cheaper, 1) who really cares 2) good for them. Their probably doing big business and deserve it. No need for jealous people to all angry and call other people liars. It is interesting to see what others pay(we can't pretend nobody cares cause bottom line is, they do!! Or there wouldn't of been 60 comments on the stupid topic). I just enjoy sharing info. I thought that's what we do here in these general discussion/ supply materials section. Who knows. If people don't like it, they have options. You'll always find people you can't get along with. "Momma always said life's like a box of chocolate, you never know whatcha gonna get". Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Pauly the painter

NEPS.US said:


> I'm really impressed! We FINALLY have some big dog painting companies here to show us how to run a business!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Thank you guys!


Btw I'm a small dog painting company


----------



## NEPS.US

Pauly the painter said:


> Btw I'm a small dog painting company


You been doing nothing but trying to impress everyone since you joined. Relax buddy. Instead of pulling your pants down to show us how big your johnson is try posting some useful business or product advice. 

Stick around for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pauly the painter

NEPS.US said:


> You been doing nothing but trying to impress everyone since you joined. Relax buddy. Instead of pulling your pants down to show us how big your johnson is try posting some useful business or product advice.
> 
> Stick around for a while. :thumbsup:


You must take pictures I post as "trying to impress" I guess if I talked about bathroom job I did it'd be ok. Thing is I don't have any bathroom job pictures.


----------



## Goode Painters

What happened to Miller? He started this fire.....


----------



## NEPS.US

Pauly the painter said:


> You must take pictures I post as "trying to impress" I guess if I talked about bathroom job I did it'd be ok. Thing is I don't have any bathroom job pictures.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WisePainter

Pauly the painter said:


> Yea really, Who would of thought what people pay for paint would make people lose their panties? If someone's getting paint cheaper, 1) who really cares 2) good for them. Their probably doing big business and deserve it.





Pauly the painter said:


> Btw I'm a small dog painting company


small guy, huge discounts.
seems legit.


----------



## NEPS.US

WisePainter said:


> small guy, huge discounts.
> seems legit.


Could be a small guy with great store/rep kickbacks. Seen it many times with SW.


----------



## Pauly the painter

NEPS.US said:


> Could be a small guy with great store/rep kickbacks. Seen it many times with SW.


Lol yep


----------



## TJ Paint

My son likes raspberries and playing "chase".


----------



## jack pauhl

Word on the street from Guido is that paint prices are going up. Pass it on. Have you seen the price of coffee at the grocery store... wow. I'm pretty sure I was paying 4.99 in Jan 08 now 13.99


----------



## chrisn

Has anyone noticed the price of gas??

I remember about $.35 a gallon( yes, that decimal point IS correct).
What is happening out there?:blink:


----------



## Bender

NEPS.US said:


> You been doing nothing but trying to impress everyone since you joined. Relax buddy. Instead of pulling your pants down to show us how big your johnson is try posting some useful business or product advice.
> 
> Stick around for a while. :thumbsup:


I personally think its cool he posts pics. I see someone proud of himself and trying to share


----------



## daArch

Bender said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been doing nothing but trying to impress everyone since you joined. Relax buddy. Instead of pulling your pants down to show us how big your johnson is try posting some useful business or product advice.
> 
> Stick around for a while. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think its cool he posts pics. I see someone proud of himself and trying to share
Click to expand...


ah, thanks, but no thanks. We mods have enough work lately without having to even LOOK at Johnson, let alone delete his pix.


----------



## NEPS.US

Bendy likes Big Johnson pics. 

Thanks ok Bendy.


----------



## Bender

NEPS.US said:


> Bendy likes Big Johnson pics.
> 
> Thanks ok Bendy.


Oh yeah! PM sent!


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Hey guys I've been listening to the sherwin talk but havnt had a store in my area. Until now... Just got one so I have general paint Cloverdale Benmoore or sherwin to choose from. I'm excited because I like Ben but too pricy can any one give me some idea on what products work the best for what. I went in talk to reps looks like there are many choices to choose from. I love aura and was hoping something compares to aura.


----------



## alertchief

Don't let the rep tell you duration and aura are similar ! That's my best advice!


----------



## Jtpaintalot

alertchief said:


> Don't let the rep tell you duration and aura are similar ! That's my best advice!


They already have!


----------



## alertchief

Jtpaintalot said:


> They already have!


Reps should not just spout the company hype their newly promoted sales manager gives them! It takes all of O about 2 brush strokes to realize the difference on several key issues! Maybe Sw should require an hour a day on pt to listen to unbiased input!


----------



## Joe'sPremiumPainting

Pauly the painter said:


> 1) I said duration was 35.60g
> 2) I said super paint was 20-21$ range
> That would be a 15$ difference. Not 50 cents. I have no idea where your getting the figures. I hardly use duration. To me 36$ is too much per gallon. I'll only ever use it if customer wants it.
> 3) we buy alot of paint. I do 95% commercial business. You could live right next door to manufacturing plant. If some guy in Waterloo Alabama(which I don't) is buying ten times your amount then he rightfully deserves better pricing. Sherwin Williams isn't gonna be like "ok this guy lives close to us, let's give him really good pricing"... Don't work that way. And dates on reciepts? You think it matters to me if you think I'm lying. That was first receipt I found in my truck. If I got it from my truck it's no older than 1-2 months, as my truck is spotless. If you wanna borrow my acct number just ask. Or come to northeast Pa and I'll go with you to Sw and get you your paint. Just one time though. Rofl lol...




Hey Pauly great pricing we wouldn't mind using your account # lol


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Why why I just use duration home .it has to be the worst paint I have ever used!!
Read the 10 things you need to know about using that paint after you use it ...
Gumbie .. Still learning


----------



## Paradigmzz

Interior or exterior? 

Just painted 3 exteriors, (side by side, repaints, totally stoked about that that btw) last week with duration, shot with a 417 and they are crazy beautiful, absolutely clean.


----------



## Goode Painters

^^pics please


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Interior the stuff flashes bad . The duration exterior is pretty good ,sprays great .


----------



## Housepaintersottawa

what you guys pay for Opulence?

what are your reviews on this one?


----------



## JEPaints

Pauly the painter said:


> 1) I said duration was 35.60g
> 2) I said super paint was 20-21$ range
> That would be a 15$ difference. Not 50 cents. I have no idea where your getting the figures. I hardly use duration. To me 36$ is too much per gallon. I'll only ever use it if customer wants it.
> 3) we buy alot of paint. I do 95% commercial business. You could live right next door to manufacturing plant. If some guy in Waterloo Alabama(which I don't) is buying ten times your amount then he rightfully deserves better pricing. Sherwin Williams isn't gonna be like "ok this guy lives close to us, let's give him really good pricing"... Don't work that way. And dates on reciepts? You think it matters to me if you think I'm lying. That was first receipt I found in my truck. If I got it from my truck it's no older than 1-2 months, as my truck is spotless. If you wanna borrow my acct number just ask. Or come to northeast Pa and I'll go with you to Sw and get you your paint. Just one time though. Rofl lol...


I would love to borrow your account number...PM me


----------

